# Are AF cramps and sharp cramps normal for day 9 of 2ww?



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi, 

I have been getting AF pains all day but no spotting at all, so can not be implantation - can it?

I have really really sore (*)(*) but no other symptoms.  

Any one else had this?

Sprinkling baby dust for all!!        xx

Kerrie xx


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Kerrie,

I had the most horrendous AF pains in my 2ww, that bad I woke up crying with them in the night. I was convinced it was all over and was adamant it hadn't worked. So don't give up hope because AF pains are very common in early pregnancy      Wishing you lots of luck!  

Love Kelly x


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks Kelly, 

How are things going with you?

xxxxx


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Okay thanks just on countdown now till next scan on the 8th of Sept  . 

I also forgot to mention I didnt have any other symptoms either not until I got my BFP and then it was wham bam m/s the lot so dont think too much into it hunny  

TONNES OF LUCK


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Kerrie - i too had really strong af pains and shooting pains the night before i tested, still getting on/off pains now, it is just stretching pains hun      best of luck!!

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks Julia, 

It is nice to know other people have had this - it is so scary!! this 2ww is horrid!! 

How are things for you? When is your scan date? Wishing you all the best xx

xxxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

1st scan on Thursday and it can't come round soon enough, counting the hours now  

best of luck hun     

Julia
xxxx


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

Kerrie - I'm on dreaded 2ww too and having those  horrible af type cramps been getting them on & off since ET.  When do you test?  Mine is Weds 2nd. 

Sore (.)(.) are a really good sign as well.  Unfortunately I haven't had that this time round (ok since when did I start wishing for that pain?! See what this 2ww does to us  ).  Altho they can be down to the Progesterone support you may be taking (Cyclogest / Gestone).  

Good luck  

Sarah x


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi Sarah, 

I test on the 4th of Sep (well that is 14 days since ET, is this the correct time? seems to be diff for people?)

I am on Cyclogest, so yes that could be my (.)(.) pain, but as you say never thought i would wish for this pain!! lol! 

Good luck to you too for Wed!!       

Keep us posted!! 

Kerrie xxxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi - I have just got a BFP and I had a lot of AF pains when the embies were 6-7 days old and really throughout the 2ww.
The sore boobs subsided at about day 9-10 - and I figure that was when my body cleared the HCG trigger shot.

A few days after the BFP the sore boobs were back and my ovaries were hurting again like during stimming - I was worried about type 2 OHSS, but that did not materialise, and now I have constant nausea!

I also have weird pains every now and then, like a tight, heavy feeling in the womb and sharp pains occasionally when I move suddenly.


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi Hazel congats on the BFP!!  

Your symptoms sound just like mine - so i am hoping that is a good sign for me!  

Have you had your scan yet? 

kerrie xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Lots of women get AF like pains during 2ww board and get BFP...

Have a look on the Voting board at these polls...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

Also, not everyone gets implantation bleed...in fact it's a minority who do so yes, there's a chance that you get implantation pains and no implantation bleed.

The drugs we have through 2ww can also cause so many symptoms and side effects...the HCG trigger injection before EC which can stay in your body for up to 14 days and then the progesterone support (cyclogest, crinone, gestone etc)....all can cause pregnancy and period like symptoms....and pg and AF symptoms are basically the same.

Some women may notice symptoms from the drugs or possibly from implanting embryo...others may not feel any different at all....there is no way of knowing what's happening until you test.

Hang in....could all be a really good sign  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks Natasha,

That really helped!  

You ok? 

Xxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Kerrie_1975 said:


> Thanks Natasha,
> 
> That really helped!
> 
> ...


Glad managed to put your mind at rest, even if only for just a little while 

I'm ok thanks...AF arrived last night/this morning and I'm booked in for my hormone blood tests tomorrow (and me & DP both have our HIV etc), all ready to start our next IVF in October.

Fingers crossed for you  
Take care
Natasha x


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

HI i just wanted to say how useful i have found this ive been really worried as been having a/f type cramps so this has put my mind at rest i had e/t on 6th with one blast. thanks


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi poppy, 

Good luck, sending u lots of positve vibes! Glad you are feeling happier! 
Xxxxx


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

hiya girls  - just thought i post on here as im having the same type of symptoms - im 8 days past e/t (which was a day 5 transfer of a single blastocyst) im having terrible a\f cramps, sore nipples and shooting pains in left side - am driving myself mad googling every pain or twinge....  test day 21st sept which seems like YEARS away ..... im constantly on here lookin for people who had cramps and pains etc and got a BFP


----------



## Pati (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi, Thank you all so much for sharing this info. I had ET on the 7th and test on the 20th. I have been getting af pain for the last couple of days and have been so stressed out over it. I have not looked at these sites for a few weeks now but really felt I needed help today and it has helped to read i'm not the only one and it doesn't mean it's all over. This is such a hard time for us all. I am praying morning, noon, and night. 
Wishing you all big bumps
x


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

hi well my cramps have stopped and no other symptoms friday cant come quick enough. i have symptoms and panic and i dont and im the same this 2ww is hard. how r all u other ladies doing?


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

hi poppylou - how are u.. how many days past e/t are you.. im 9 days past now and cramps have eased a little today but have weird twinge in left side - almost like a stitch... 

hi pati, hope your well - this 2ww is an absolute nightmare


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

hi NCKB im 10 days past now had e/t day before u. i had cramps and sore boobs in the first week but noting now this 2ww is a nightmare im not holding out much hope lost my pma


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

evening poppylou - how are you feeling - oh ive lost all pma aswell - that went out the window when the cramps started to get worse..... 
just cant seem to shift the negitive feelings...... 
6days and counting to test day.... well that if   stays away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pati (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Ladies, i'm with you regarding the pma or lack of it. This really is the pits. It's like your whole life is on hold until you know which direction you can move forward in. I have turned into a tired, grumpy, blubbing wreck! 
On a + note it's another day down so getting closer to knowing.

   

x


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

evening pati
i couldnt have said it better myself... my life is in hold now till monday and has been for the past few weeks - i just want to know now so i can move on either way... its just so hard really is... cramps worse now tonight so defo think a\f is on her way with a vengance       im an absolute wreak - am quite ratty and no one the humor for anyone BUT as u said its one more day down


----------



## Pati (Aug 17, 2009)

NCKB, I know it's hard honey but please try not to get to stressed out. I have read that some people have had bad pains and even bleeding and yet have still had a bfp. I have been having a lot of cramping as well, but it's not over till the fat lady sings! (now if on;y I could take my own advice) big HUG sweetheart. Try and keep you chin up. Am praying for us all.

x


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks pati - oh im the same telling people to stay positive and relax when i have no belief in myself   
only 5 days left on this rollacoaster think i can hang on till then 
keep the PMA


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You really can't tell.

I had AF cramps - I said on one of my posts in the 2ww that I thought Auntie Flo was on the train and about to knock on the door. I am 9 weeks and 1 day pregnant today - please calm down ladies - all you can do is wait!


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

well ladies think its all over for me a/f started today and got bad pains with it so upset cant believe got this far and now nothing god this ivf is ****


----------



## Pati (Aug 17, 2009)

Poppylou i'm so sorry honey my thoughts are with you


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

poppylou     so sorry hun 


hazel thanks for the reassuring words - really helps stay positive and think it MAY actually happen


----------

